# How to handle fish, multi-day trips...?



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

We did a few trips to the rigs last summer in our Center Console, but with the new Sportfish we are looking at doing more multi-day trips. The question has come up of how to handle fish on multi-day trips.

We have fishboxes, with limited space, which we are adding freezer plates to, so we will have slush boxes. We also have a fairly decent sized cockpit freezer.

Do you guys clean the days catch and store in the freezer or ice chests to make room for day 2's catch?

The regulations all read 'landed whole', so I guess that cuts out actually filleting or cleaning the fish all the way. So if you're out for two days, do you come back with 2 days worth of fish limits?

I don't expect us to load the boat often, if ever, but if it happens I would like to know how to best handle it.

So, I guess the question is, how do you handle multi-day trips on species that have limit regulations?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You need to contact FWC directly and get the 'letter of the law' from them. I would imagine that you have to have some substantive proof that you have been out two days. Dockmaster should be able to give you a 'exit note' or some such document that FWC would accept.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Can only have a days limit for multiday trips unless 2 captains are present on a for hire vessel . Just get a limit and move on to the next species.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

There you have it.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep. No matter what you can only keep a 1 day limit.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, so question #2. Little different scenario.

Let's say we go out for day 1, limit on Amberjack, or whatever species, come back in, clean fish, sleep on shore. But the boat is in essence our condo. Do we have to find a place to store the cleaned fish onshore or can we put it in the cockpit freezer? Is it illegal to have bags of frozen fish on the boat at all?

Sorry if these are dumb questions, we are just new to the sportfish multi-day game and want to make sure I don't do something stupid. To us, this purchase was combining a condo and a boat into one.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

You can only have one pound of finfish fillets on board per person. Must be consumed at sea, the boat has to have a way to cook it. No freezing fillets in your freezer, definitely will not fly if you get boarded. Store the cleaned fish on shore, and make sure you are on shore when you clean them.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd contact the FWC, there has to be something in place for fishing multiple days when you sleep (live) on the boat for those days.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

69Viking said:


> I'd contact the FWC, there has to be something in place for fishing multiple days when you sleep (live) on the boat for those days.



They're gonna tell you peanut butter and jelly!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Too bad this wasn't posted before today. I was at a training seminar yesterday with a lot of FWC agents in attendance and I could have asked the question to see what they said.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Here you go, compliments of a Google search!

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/extended-trips/


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

So ... I read the rule linked by '69viking' above and let me see if i got this right ... if you're paying a commercial operator to take you out fishing on an overnight you can keep _two_ days limit ... but if you're on your own or a buddy's boat you can only keep a_ one_ day limit?

Different rules for different people I guess (_once again._) Wouldn't our founding fathers be proud!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

AndyS said:


> So ... I read the rule linked by '69viking' above and let me see if i got this right ... if you're paying a commercial operator to take you out fishing on an overnight you can keep _two_ days limit ... but if you're on your own or a buddy's boat you can only keep a_ one_ day limit?
> 
> Different rules for different people I guess (_once again._) Wouldn't our founding fathers be proud!



Only if there are two captains on board.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Only if there are two captains on board.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that makes a difference how?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

AndyS said:


> And that makes a difference how?


 It doesn't make a difference in reference to what you were asking. The bottom line is that on a private, non-for-hire vessel, you can retain a on day limit regardless of how many days you are out although you can eat a certain poundage of fish per person while on board.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

AndyS said:


> And that makes a difference how?


there are rules about how many hours a single captain can operate a vessel so having two captains allows you to claim 2 days limit but if you have one and you return to port with only one captain and a time stamp saying you've been out 50 hours your breaking rules. there has to be a competent person at the wheel at all times. so to speak.

my dream was to start a multiday charter business on a long range boat for wahoo and tuna but these limits really put a damper on it. 3-5 day rig hopping trips. but 2 days limit doesn't really suffice unless we strike out 3 days in a row.


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

FYI, the 2-day charter boat limit only applies to reef fish, king mackerel, and Spanish mackerel. You can't keep a double limit of cobia or tuna. It is a bit of an unfair advantage for the charter boats, but it's not like they get to go to the rigs and double up on yellowfin compared to the private boat next to them.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! I came back into Perdido Pass a few years back after a Multi-day trip to Venice with 80 dressed redfish, about 10 cobia, and assorted tuna, dolphin and wahoo -- all steaked and fileted, bagged and packed in ice. The Alabama po po were parked under the bridge when I came in the pass, and I just gave them the cursory wave, and they waved back. Since we were out of, and bound back to, Destin, I don't think there was an Alabama fishing license among any of the crew on board.

I guess I'd still be in jail had they stopped me!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyS said:


> So ... I read the rule linked by '69viking' above and let me see if i got this right ... if you're paying a commercial operator to take you out fishing on an overnight you can keep _two_ days limit ... but if you're on your own or a buddy's boat you can only keep a_ one_ day limit?
> 
> Different rules for different people I guess (_once again._) Wouldn't our founding fathers be proud!


apparently you haven't read "sector separation" by roy crabtree . it's a good book.
it will keep you up all night:thumbdown:

jack


----------

